# Foxfirebrand is 60!



## Vanda

Beautiful number!

Happy birthday! ​


----------



## cuchuflete

Ffb
 Ffb
..ffb
.....ffb
......ffb.............................................................................................................60
........ffb
..........ffb
.............ffb
................ffb...................60
....................ffb
.......................ffb............................................................ffb..............................................
...........................ffb.....................................................ffb...............................................
..............................ffb..............................................ffb.................................................
.................................ffb.........................................ffb..............................................
.....................................ffb...................................ffb...............................................
........................................ffb..............................ffb................................................
..........................................ffb...........................ffb...............................................
.............................................ffb.......................ffb................................................
................................................ffb.................ffb................................................
..................................................ffb.............ffb..................................................
.....................................................ffb........ffb......................................................
........................................................ffb....ffb.......................................................


----------



## Agnès E.

Et un banc pour le Renard !
Hip hip hip... ouah ouah !

*Joyeux anniversaire, FFB*​


----------



## timpeac

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great day


----------



## Idioteque

*Happy birthday! *


----------



## ElaineG

Well, do 60 shots for me.

On second thought, just have a fantastic birthday.


----------



## Fernando

Well, I only celebrate 18th birthdays. But I think I may make an exception.


----------



## elroy

*Wherever you are, I hope you enjoy this special day!* 
*We miss you. *​


----------



## maxiogee

It's nice to find have found a site where, at 55, I'm one of the youngsters!

Happy Birthday *Fire*.
*Go mbeirimíd beo ar an ám seo arís!*
That's an Irish birthday wish, (or anytime) and translates as 
_May we all be alive at the same time next year_!​


----------



## Elisa68

Buon compleanno Fox! ​


----------



## lsp

Happy Birthday, FFB! ​


----------

